# Bad Poop, Also Eating Poop?



## Lady Sif (Nov 1, 2010)

My older puppy Steve is just not having a good month. Towards the beginning of the month he was attacked by some feral dogs and had a jacked up ear that had to be drained of fluid (and while he was under he was neutered!). Now, seemingly out of nowhere, he is having really bad poops. At first I accused my husband of feeding him people food, as that is usually the culprit, but he swears up and down he has not been. I also thought it might have been the medication from his surgery, but he had about two weeks of good poop after that before the bad poop started. We switched his food about three months ago, and he has since adjusted accordingly so I don't think that is it either.

Also of note is the fact that he is eating his poop. I've noticed this behavior before when he was sick, but not when everything is fine. He got into the compost pile and went to town and was ill for the next few days. I put him in his crate to go to the store and when I came home he had eaten his diarrhea and vomited it up. My husband thinks he is trying to hide evidence of his illness from possible potential predators? I am worried that it might not be. Do you guys have any ideas as to why my baby would have loose stools out of nowhere, and also decide that they taste delicious?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What do you feed him? Might be something missing in his diet is usually the culprit for poop eaters.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Check this link out  Why Dogs Eat Poop - The 5 Primary Causes


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Good link bella. Thats some interesting info on pooop!


----------



## Lady Sif (Nov 1, 2010)

He gets 4 and a half cups of Avoderm per day. The chicken formula.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Some dogs just eat poop. Try this to get him to stop because its really not good for them in this day and age due to virus. But you can give the pup MEAT TENDERIZER with MSG (Monosodium glutamate) it takes about 72 hours for it to start working. 
Per Deb (geisthxe):

You put about a 1 teaspoon on there food each time you feed 
- Makes the food taste better (like Chinese food does ) 
- Make stool taste bad when it comes out. 

Once the pup stops eating the stool then you can stop until you see it again. 

Eating other dog stool you need to just do a correction, have him look at you and sit .. so you distract him from the stool and back to what you are doing.
Also, be very vigilant about cleaning up immediately after to avoid any infections that could be caused from eating the stools.


----------



## Lady Sif (Nov 1, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> But you can give the pup MEAT TENDERIZER with MSG (Monosodium glutamate) it takes about 72 hours for it to start working.
> Per Deb (geisthxe):
> 
> You put about a 1 teaspoon on there food each time you feed
> ...


I actually have some MSG in my kitchen right now and will start this. Thank you. I think the most baffling thing is that he only eats his poop when it doesn't come right.


----------

